

A Dead Dog (Progress Teaching Students FP At CMU) - swannodette
http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/a-dead-dog/

======
ams6110
Some schools have been doing it for years. IU's freshman CSCI courses have
used Scheme for decades.
[http://www.soic.indiana.edu/undergraduate/courses/computer-s...](http://www.soic.indiana.edu/undergraduate/courses/computer-
science/C211.php)

